# Vampire scream



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm looking for some audio and not having much luck. Maybe I'm too picky.

I'm making an impaled vampiress prop. I don't need the sound of her being impaled, just the blood curdling scream. There's some good sounds from movies but they also have music or additional sounds so I can't use them.

Any ideas?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=33447
There are a ton of screams at their site. Good luck!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

come look at my checkbook & I will record you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might also be able to mix some sounds to get the effect you want. For a vampire scream, the first part of this wav file could work - it has an otherworldy sound:

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=31136

Another creepy scream:

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=123771

Short screams:

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=123357

Perhaps add in some bat sounds:

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=29845

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=123355


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks goneferal. The slaughtered pig sound is not going to work but I did check out the other screams on the site. 

I'm already going to have other sounds in the room (bats and Dracula speaking) so I don't want to add more than the scream.

The impaled vampire is going to be up close to the tots and triggered by a motion sensor. It's going to be the in-your-face-scare.


----------

